# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Клавиатурный перехватчик...

## Krogot

поискал-поискал да вот тока нашел либо Shareware, либо вообще битая ссылка....воощем скачал Spy-Keylogger но шараварный...мож у кого есть нечто более вразумительное...или поменяемся...пишите че нада

----------


## drjack

Попробуй Punto switcher. У него есть программулина, которая работает по тому же принципу - клавиатерный перехватчик. Садится так что ее видно только в процессах. Ведет дневник, который можно посмотреть в целом и по дням в отдельности. Удачи!

----------


## rumtab

Пунтягя пароли не ловит, только логины! А так нормальная прога, удобная

----------


## kuzri

Мне Home-Keylogger понравился. Классная прога снимает все нажатия клавиш.
И конечно же КГБ-spy.. Мало того что перехватывает нажатия клавишь, но и делает скриншоты экрана с ткм промежутком времени, которй сами поставите, хоть каждую минуту. Лучше ничего не встречал пока. Самое главное, полностью скрыта.

----------


## igor75

Важной возможностью программы KGB Spy является функция скрытой работы,
при активации которой обнаружить утилиту с помощью стандартных средств
ОС невозможно. Причем, что интересно, пользователь может как включить ее,
так и отключить.

Если вашим компьютером пользуетесь не только вы, но и ваш ребенок,
проблема детской безопасности становится в полный рост. В сети Интернет
достаточно ресурсов, категорически не подходящих для просмотра детьми.
Кроме того, в последнее время участились случаи преступлений, совершаемых
по отношению к детям лицами, использующими Интернет-чаты для совращения малолетних.
Ограничить доступ ребенка к сомнительным ресурсам чрезвычайно сложно,
а запретить доступ в чаты практически невозможно. Оптимальным решением может
стать использование системы наблюдения за действиями вашего ребенка на
компьютере и в сети Интернет.
Если вам необходимо проконтролировать использование вычислительных ресурсов на
рабочем месте сотрудниками вашей организации, вам не обойтись без системы
компьютерного контроля и мониторинга. Существуют как аппаратные решения,
такие как системы видеонаблюдения, так и аппаратно-программные комплексы,
сочетающие использование простейшей видеокамеры с прилагающимся в комплекте
программным обеспечением. Такие решения обладают как достоинствами, так и целым
рядом недостатков, начиная с их высокой стоимости и заканчивая их неполным
соответствием поставленной задаче отслеживания эффективности эксплуатации,
а также нецелевого использования вычислительной техники.
KGB Spy предоставляет удобный, интуитивный интерфейс для отслеживания активности
пользователей за вашим компьютером. Продукт способен отслеживать и сохранять в
файл на жестком диске последовательности нажатий на клавиши, позволяя
контролировать производительность труда работников на рабочем месте либо
обеспечивать безопасность вашего ребенка в чатах. Все посещенные веб-сайты
также добавляются в отчет вместе с иллюстрациями – мгновенными снимками экрана.
Уникальной возможностью продукта является система реагирования на ввод
определенных ключевых слов или фраз. KGB Spy может отправлять вам E-Mail или
уведомлять вас иным способом в случае, если пользователь введет ключевое слово
из указанного вами списка.
http://depositfiles.com/folders/V2SBLZEGA

----------


## krevedko56

надо поюзать

----------

